# effacer une partition mais laquelle ?



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2014)

Hello 
J'ai installé ElementaryOs sur mon MBP mi 2009 , via la procédure :
charger Refind
créer une clef bootable ( commandes du terminal) 
booter avec la clef 
ensuite installation commande* dans laquelle j'ai coché *
- installer eOS à coté de OSX 
------------------

Probleme , le boot de eOS devient aléatoire et j'ai deux endroits de chargement ? 
J'avais créé une partition déclarée comme " DOS" 
voici ce qui me dit le terminal
------

 diskutil list 
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS primus                  100.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data SECUNDUS                31.7 GB    disk0s3
   4: 21686148-6449-6E6F-744E-65656445                         1.0 MB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data                         26.2 GB    disk0s5
   6:                 Linux Swap                         1.9 GB     disk0s6

Que faudrait il effacer ? 
Sinon j'ai trouvé l'interface pas mal
ps pas d'action sur l'osx, fonctionne parfaitement.
suite
Pas moyen non plus de connecter, ni ethernet ni wifi .


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2014)

Comme ça, on pourrait penser que eOS s'est attribué deux partitions, _/dev/disk0s3_ et _/dev/disk0s5_ (par exemple une pour / et une pour /home) plus la traditionnelle partition de _swap_.

Quant à _/dev/disk0s4_, c'est une scorie (un peu surprenante mais qu'importe).

Mieux vaudrait s'en tenir à une seule partition système et une partition de _swap_, c'est quand même plus simple [éventuellement une petite partition d'échange formatée en ExFAT peut rendre service].


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2014)

merci de la réponse . je pensais bien qu'il y avait des partitions en trop . 
Je vais essayer de virer la /4. 
pour le moment j'ai la connexion via le port ethernet , pas en WIFI et le reste fonctionne à peu près .


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Chaque fois que j'ai installé Linux sur mes Macs, je me suis tenu à la règle suivante : créer les partition avec (Mac) OS X, dans un format quelconque.
Puis, lors de l'installation, ne pas passer en mode d'allocation automatique mais attribuer les partitions que je voulais au point de montage que je souhaitais.

De la sorte, on a (un peu) moins de risques : le gestionnaire de partition d'OS X reste le maître à bord et c'est mieux ainsi. 
Mais ce n'est évidemment pas une obligation.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2014)

suite ( en virant la /4 plus de boot possible de eOS) 
Entre temps, j'ai reformaté la partie incrimée et rebooté avec la clef USB : résultat identique . 
nb: j'avais laissé l'installation se faire avec " installer à coté de OSX" . 
L'autre solution est mieux bien sur . 
La prochaine  fois je le ferai ( quand je serai sur d'avoir compris le tuto ) 
C'est assez stable : installation du la suite TTX, etc . 
ah si, ce coup ci midori fontionne !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2014)

Après l'effacement qui a tout bloqué, j'ai 
tenté le clonage puis le boot puis l'intallation dans la partie prévue avant . 
jusque là OK 
Puis intallation des MAJ, des drivers ; taaiaut le wifi fonctionne. 
il reste 
questions de clavier et de raccourcis différents ( et moins ergo) 
boot un peu aléatoire  : ou avec REFIT et alt , ça roule 
ou sans ??? 
une instanciation quelque part . 
BILAN Provisoire ( trÈs) 

avec de la mise au point 
du taf 
des logiciels vraiment pas mal .. 
pas de google obligé 
pas de firefox non plus


----------

